#ubuntu-bd 2013-04-14
<ashabadi> hi Ekushe3y
<ashabadi> changed your nick?
<Ekushe3y> heyyy! check PM
#ubuntu-bd 2014-04-10
<raihan> anyone?
<raihan_> #Bangladesh
#ubuntu-bd 2014-04-11
<raihan> #Bangladesh
#ubuntu-bd 2014-04-12
<xxmate> !trivia
<lubotu2> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<xxmate> -_-
#ubuntu-bd 2014-04-13
<Rezwan> abhra, কেমন আছেন?
<abhra> ভালো।আপনি কেমন আছেন?
<Rezwan> এই তো আছি
<Rezwan> তারপর, কেমন চলছে আপনার দিনকাল?
<abhra> মোটামুটি। খুব বেশি কিছু নতুনত্ব নেই :)
<Rezwan> abhra, অল্প কিছু থাকলেও খারাপ কী? :)
<abhra> :P
<Rezwan> abhra, কালকে কী আপনাদের ওখানে পহেলা বৈশাখ?
<abhra> Rezwan, পড়শু
<Rezwan> অদ্ভুত
<abhra> হ্যা, তা তো বটেই
<Rezwan> এক দিনে হওয়া উচিত ছিলো
<abhra> Rezwan, আপনি তো সুচিত্রা সেন র ভক্ত?
<Rezwan> abhra, মোটামোটি। কেন?
<Rezwan> উনার অভিনয় ভাল লাগে
<abhra> তার সম্পর্কিত ২টি লেখা- http://www.anandabazar.com/supplementary/patrika/প-বন-র-রম-1.17408  http://www.bbc.co.uk/bengali/news/2011/08/110821_mk_suchitra_house.shtml
<InfoAngel> 1. Title: "আনন্দবাজার- পত্রিকা" - http://tinyurl.com/o659fq7 2. Title: "BBC Bangla - খবর - সুচিত্রা সেনের বাড়ি"
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-11
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> hi ever one!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> HI
<pavlushka> How are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<pavlushka> Ok ty!
<pavlushka> Hi Ekushey!
<pavlushka> I've done three ubiquity slide show translation but there's no one to review. :\
<belkinsa> o/ all
<pavlushka> Hi belkinsa \o/
<Kilos> she afk for a long time now
<Kilos> pavlushka ?
<Ekushey> [23:21] [Whois] Ekushey has been idle for 6 days, 7 hours, 23 minutes, and 56 seconds.
<Ekushey> Wow
<Ekushey> Hi guys!
<pavlushka> Hi Ekushey !
<pavlushka> How are you?
<Ekushey> Fried
<Ekushey> I can't stand heat
<pavlushka> me neither.
<pavlushka> take a shower then or you have already done that.
<pavlushka> I need your help a little Ekushey, 
<Kilos> hi Ekushey you been scarce hey
<Ekushey> What sort of help pavlushka?
<pavlushka> Ekushey: well If you can help me with this team approval https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-bn.
<Ekushey> Kilos: Way too hot in here... waiting for rain
<Ekushey> pavlushka: Let's talk about it tomorrow, I'll be off to bed in some time
<Kilos> sleep tight Ekushey 
<pavlushka> Ekushey: sure, no problem.
<pavlushka> see you tomorrow then, tc, goodnight.
<Ekushey> Goodnight...
<pavlushka> Good night every one!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-12
<pavlushka> Hi Ekushey !
<pavlushka> o/ all
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka Ekushey and others
<Ekushey> :)
<pavlushka> Ekushey: are you free, can I discuss yesterdays topic?
<Ekushey> What were you asking pavlushka?
<pavlushka>  well If you can help me with this team approval https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-bn.
<Ekushey> What is this?
<pavlushka> Ubuntu-bengali Translator team
<Ekushey> What purpose does it serve?
<pavlushka> Bengali Ubuntu interface translation.
<Ekushey> ???
<Ekushey> This is the correct URL: https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/bn
<pavlushka> This is the LP group not the Ubuntu group.
<Ekushey> What does that mean?
<pavlushka> And both groups's team admin is Mahay Alam Khan
<Ekushey> So?
<pavlushka> I meant Launchpad translator group and Ubuntu Translator group.
<pavlushka> I am asking If you have any connection.
<Ekushey> What connection and with whom?
<Ekushey> Please check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations
<Ekushey> I think you're not clear about the concept properly
<pavlushka> may be, if you help me with a brief.
<pavlushka> *if you can help me with a brief.
<Ekushey> What do you want to know?
<pavlushka> the link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations leads me to this https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-bn and this https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-bn
<Ekushey> Are you interested in translating or joining different groups?
<pavlushka> both.
<pavlushka> Good night guys!
<Kilos> night pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-13
<pavlushka> Hi every one!!!
<pavlushka> Good night all!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-14
<pavlushka> শূভ নববরষ!
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> QA thanks!
<QA> pavlushka: not at all
<pavlushka> !info named
<lubotu2`> Package named does not exist in vivid
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-15
<pavlushka> সবাইকে বৈশাখের দ্বিতীয় দিবসের শুভেচ্ছা!
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos !
<pavlushka> Kilos: does QA serves tea?
<pavlushka> *serve
<Kilos> lol nope
<Kilos> QA tea please
<QA> Bring your cup with tea bag already in and you can share the boiling water Kilos
<Kilos> there you go
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> hi there Ekushey hows things
<pavlushka> thanks Kilos !
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> pavlushka you should have greeted annasha
<Kilos> aw her host dropped
<pavlushka> good night guys!
<Ekushey> All is well, Kilos
<Kilos> good
<Ekushey> Here's an article one of our members wrote: http://www.dhakatribune.com/op-ed/2016/apr/13/bangladesh-needs-its-own-linux-operating-system
<Kilos> what is wrong with ubuntu
<Ekushey> He wrote about Ubuntu :)
<Kilos> yes i see
<Kilos> some of our banks are using ubuntu
<Kilos> its time microsoft gets fazed out
<Ekushey> We did some advocacy over here, in banks it's not possible.
<Kilos> why
<Ekushey> Our central bank relies on some software from Indian companies, which runs on Windows only
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> so india needs to be educated first
<Ekushey> I should say this but I'm sure these companies bribed the central bank guys.
<Ekushey> These banking software costs a lot of money...
<Kilos> always bribery where big money is involved
<Kilos> backhands 
<Ekushey> Funny part is, there's this Bangladeshi company that has a baking software used in 30+ countries, except Bangladesh :P
<Kilos> oh my
<Ekushey> *banking software
<Kilos> yes i figured you meant that
<Kilos> i make many typos so can work out most of where other peeps do it
<Ekushey> :)
<Kilos> Ekushey tell him well done , nice article , send it to all govt and banks 
<Kilos> and well done yourself with the fonts
<Kilos> one day give me a picture of whay a banga keyboard looks like
<Kilos> if everyone works together they can achieve great things
<Ekushey> Thanks!
<Ekushey> We had bit of trouble with the fonts...
<Kilos> its worth the efoort to get things working to suit you people
<QA> Kilos: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell Kilos all good here" 15 minutes and 52 seconds ago
<Ekushey> There's a commerical font developer here (a big company) who got pissed off at our free fonts
<Kilos> lol
<Ekushey> He was losing money as people stoppped buying his products
<Kilos> thats the name of the game
<Kilos> teach him about foss
<Ekushey> And the owner of this company is the very close to our prime minister
<Kilos> oh my
<Ekushey> There were lot of harassments
<Ekushey> I hate this sort of politics but people like them are everywhere
<Ekushey> Not very easy a achieve a lot in a poor/developing country like ours I guess
<Ekushey> *easy to
<Kilos> we have the same problems
<Kilos> who you know, not what you know
<Ekushey> What I learnt over the years is that the less noise you make the easier you can serve your purpose here
<Kilos> pity that
<Ekushey> In a poor country like ours, money is more important than philosophy to most people
<Ekushey> This is something first-world people will not understand I guess :)
<Ekushey> Anyway excuse the negetivity 
<Kilos> nono i completely understand
<Kilos> here even the cops like getting backhands
<Kilos> the whole world is corrupt now
<Kilos> money rules
<Kilos> very sad actually
<Ekushey> Yeah
<Ekushey> There was another earthquake in Japan
<Kilos> tonight?
<Ekushey> 9 people died in yesterday's one
<Ekushey> Yup
<Kilos> end times coming closer
<Kilos> whew
<Ekushey> There was a quake over here as well on Wednesday... few buildings got cracked and some people were injured while trying to get out of buildings
<Kilos> wow
<Ekushey> We are not used to it at all as it doesn't happen often
<Ekushey> Small ones, once every few years
<Kilos> frightening
<Ekushey> But even if they are small ones, people get scared since they are not used to it... specially the women
<Kilos> yes of course
<Ekushey> Last time it happened in 2015 February, 3 people died
<Ekushey> 2 in heart attack, and 1 trying to get out of the house by jumping from the balcony
<Kilos> oh my
<Ekushey> However, for many years scientists are telling that we're in a danger zone, as according to recorded history huge quakes occured in this area in every 80 years. But there was none in the last 100 years.
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> thats not nice to hear'
<Kilos> shaking builings is very frightening
<Kilos> buildings
<Ekushey> Yup
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-16
<pavlushka> Good Morning All!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-04-17
<pavlushka> Hello Bangladesh!!!
<pavlushka> oops, hi everyone!!!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oops what
<pavlushka> Kilos: nothing, just trying to be funny.
<Kilos> looks like it
<Ekushey> Good morning belkinsa :)
<Kilos> hi Ekushey belkinsa 
<belkinsa> o/ all
<pavlushka> its belkinsa , \o/!
<pavlushka> How are you belkinsa !
<belkinsa> pavlushka: I'm fine, but busy.
<pavlushka> ok, not a problem, :)
<pavlushka> see ya, goodnight!
<belkinsa> Slapwell, pavlushka.
<pavlushka> lol!
<pavlushka> you too, belkinsa !
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-10
<pavlushka> ping every one :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> pong
<Kilos> no everyone here
<pavlushka> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-11
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> hey zaki, checked out my twitter bot?
<zaki> nope
<zaki> details. 
<zaki> pavlushka: nice
<zaki> all those tweet in short time. :D
<pavlushka> zaki: on FB, he he, yes
<zaki> FB ?
<pavlushka> my tweets from more than a year or even more is abt 1700 and that bot tweeted 762 already in one day
<pavlushka> zaki: though the daily limit is 300 tweets may be
<zaki> hmm 
<zaki> :D
<zaki> so what bot this is! :D
<pavlushka> zaki: and running this bot I came to know that there is a lot of propaganda running on tweeter against Bangladesh!!!
<pavlushka> s/tweeter/twitter
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: zaki: and running this bot I came to know that there is a lot of propaganda running on twitter against Bangladesh!!!
<zaki> oh. :D now i know that too. :D
<pavlushka> like this one http://www.thedailystar.net/backpage/maldives-model-found-dead-rajshahi-hostel-1383475
<u-la-la> [ Maldives model found dead in Rajshahi hostel ] - http://www.thedailystar.net
<pavlushka> and the western media is saying this http://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2017/04/10/bangladesh-family-vogue-model-killed-refusing-wear-islamic-garments/
<u-la-la> [ Bangladesh Family: 'Vogue' Model Killed for Refusing to Wear Islamic Garments ] - http://www.breitbart.com
<zaki> yep reading your replyes.
<pavlushka> zaki: and many more
<pavlushka> like minorities issues
<pavlushka> zaki: and also media is trying to link between Bangladesh bank hacking and North Korea.
<pavlushka> Hilariously absurd.
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> zaki: missing Tuhin, heh
<zaki> lol yeah. 
<zaki> pavlushka: nice work by the way. :) 
<zaki> and how are you doing/
<zaki> ?
<zaki> had dinner?
<pavlushka> zaki: good, my hard disk crashed with all my past work and the works after getting my membership :(
<pavlushka> but I am good, he he
<pavlushka> yep , had my dinner :)
<pavlushka> zaki: and you know what? the name @bdbot is already registered, lol
<pavlushka> So I had to choose @BDeshbot, heh
<pavlushka> zaki: and iits a simple python twitter bot :)
<pavlushka> .yt Tankian
<u-la-la> YouTube returned 411129 results: Serj Tankian - Empty Walls (Video) by serjtankian (https://youtu.be/-CxKA1uETxE), The Best Of Serj Tankian HD by ExtremeDark (https://youtu.be/zNZ_nqJD3hM), Serj Tankian - Harakiri by serjtankian (https://youtu.be/PQtRXqBQETA), Serj Tankian - Artsakh by serjtankian (https://youtu.be/ttfk0QinrQk)
<pavlushka> .tw Pavlu
<u-la-la> @hstapanghosh @BDeshbot BTW, We have 63 District Controllers out of 64 districts from a single group of minorities. You can guess now :) | By: @Pavlu, Date: Tue Apr 11 16:54:54 +0000 2017, RT#: 0, Favs: 1
<pavlushka> .tw BDbot
<u-la-la> IndexError: list index out of range (file "/home/pavlushka/Downloads/jenni/modules/twitter.py", line 131, in fetchbyUserName)
<pavlushka> .tw BDeshbot
<u-la-la> RT: India offers $10 billion investment, $5 billion loan to Bangladesh http://ift.tt/2p28QlC | By: @khalidrafiq138, Date: Tue Apr 11 18:19:39 +0000 2017, RT#: 1, Favs: 0
<zaki> pavlushka: sorry about your hdd. :|
<pavlushka> zaki: np, shit happens, lol
<zaki> my portable one also crashed some days ago. 
<zaki> 640 gb
<zaki> how about miles? is he oky? 
<pavlushka> zaki: I can tell he was, till yesterday at least, cant say about today, sorry :(
<zaki> oky. :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-12
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> tired hehe
<pavlushka> np
<pavlushka> Kilos: relax here, lol
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-13
<RemonShai> pavlushka, assalamu-walaykum ... ...
<pavlushka> RemonShai: Walaikum assalam
<RemonShai> pavlushka, how're you ?
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-14
<pavlushka> Shuvo Noborsho everyone and Guest95735 
<pavlushka> and Nahiyan 
<pavlushka> and ahoneybun 
<pavlushka> Hello Guest95735 Saiful
<Nahiyan> :D
<Nahiyan> apnakeo pavlushka 
<Nahiyan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PZz5vvhzBg
<u-la-la> [ মেলায় যাইরে... Melay Jairey... - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<pavlushka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH-4e2RsnSY&list=WL&index=119
<u-la-la> [ Bangladesh to Burma documentary - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-15
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavty
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> hey zaki :)
<pavlushka> zaki: you played the game Watchdog?
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> nope. watched review in youtube :D
<pavlushka> zaki: cool huh?
<zaki> sometime if i feel too bored i play need for speed no limits.
<zaki> yep. 
<zaki> on my phone :3
<zaki> good night pavlushka :) 
<pavlushka> night za
<pavlushka> oh, tab didn't worked because he quit
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
#ubuntu-bd 2017-04-16
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2019-04-10
<zaki> ping
<LjL> Pong
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-08
<Brainstorm> 🌏 भूकंप? ভূমিকম্প? Earthquake? Likely moderate tremor, with 3 reports, 2 early, possibly occurred 1 minute ago (05:54:46 UTC), during daytime, Banipur, Chanditala - I, West Bengal, India (22.7, 88.14) ± 19 km likely felt 130 km away (Twitter)  
<Brainstorm> 🌏 भूकंप! Earthquake! 4.2 M tremor, registered by NDI, with 3 reports, occurred 42 minutes ago (05:54:02 UTC), during daytime, Barjora, West Bengal, India (23.41, 87.22) ± 22 km likely felt 90 km away (in Asansol, Bankura, Raniganj, Durgapur…) by 1.2 million people (seismicportal.eu)  
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: how it is going for you?
<zaki> মরিচ আর টমেটো গাছ লাগাইছি ছাদে। 
<pavlushka> zaki: bravo
<pavlushka> zaki: preparing for an apocalypse!
<zaki> yea. 
<zaki> আজকে বের হইছিলাম অনেক দিন পর, সাইকেল নিয়ে । প্রায় ১৮ দিন পর 
<pavlushka> zaki: আমিও বের হইছিলাম (ওষুধ কিনতে), বের হয়ে সূর্যটাকে দেখছি, অনেক সুন্দর
<pavlushka> zaki: https://youtu.be/hE38Bq3WArg
<u-la-la> [ Ismo Leikola, Laugh Factory 2014 finals. - YouTube ] - youtu.be
<zaki> :D
<pavlushka> zaki: ping
<zaki> pavlushka, pong
<pavlushka> zaki: you got it
<zaki> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-11
<pavlushka> zaki: hey
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-12
<zaki> hey groudon_ 
<zaki> how are you doing ? 
